# Long Island FT/NJ...any news?



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Qual: 7 back for the water blind. Denise Page and Sunshine are one of the 7! ))))))


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open watermarks: 2,8,10,12,13,24,26,30,32,37,38,46. Amt waiting on 1 dog to finish land marks.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby partial results from memory :
1st Drew Clendaniel and Lucky
2nd Alex Abraham and Tucker
3rd Bev Milheim and LuLu


That's all I remember


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Malcolm!!! 

Good Luck Denise and "Sunshine"!! 

judy..and "the boys"  

...thanks for the Open call backs!


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Ditto,...Good luck Denise and Sunshine!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Mark Mosher won the Open with Lasal Banty's dog-Dayspring's Midnight Express. No other placements, but Congrats!!!

M


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amt cbs to water blind: 3,11,17,19,21,30,34,38,39


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Am Callbacks to the 4th

11, 19, 30, 34,38,39


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck!!! Doc....and "Gritty"!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Am Callbacks to the 4th
> 
> 11, 19, 30, 34,38,38


Katy..is there another number after the 38 or is that the last callback? Thanks!..very exciting


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Katy..is there another number after the 38 or is that the last callback? Thanks!..very exciting


Yes sorry 39..


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Katy..thank you... 4th should be over fairly quickly!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Am Placements

1-#39 
2#34
3#30
4th#11
Rj # 38


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Am Placements
> 
> 1-#39
> 2#34
> ...


Way to go Anne with M! Congratulations to all who finished!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Am Placements
> 
> 1-#39
> 2#34
> ...


Congratulations to everyone! Especially, Jim and, Doc's Gritty Girl Gets Goin', "Gritty"!!  

Qualifying 1st ...#17 Trifecta's Casual Attire,TDX,MH,WCX, Congratulations  to the Armstrong's!! 

Judy


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

All Results have been posted on EE.
I would like to take a moment to thank all of the contestants who entered and congratulate all the finishers. I would also like to thank all of the members of the Long Island and Swamp Dog Clubs, and all the other Volunteers and our Judges that gave up their time and made this Trial happen and run smoothly. For those who have never been to Winslow and had the opportunity to run on these amazing grounds that Hank McNeil and Bill Thompson graciously allow us to use, it is really a must see. 
Thank You all and Good Luck in the future,
Andrew Kenneally 
President LIRFTC


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you especially, Andy, and everyone who helped out. Hank's and Bill's are the best grounds that I've ever seen.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Another Golden *** - Congrates to Bart and Willie for the 2nd in the Q as well

Raggedy Run's Willie Tee MH Bart Schlachter 2nd


----------



## ginnyr (Sep 25, 2007)

weebegoldens said:


> Another Golden *** - Congrates to Bart and Willie for the 2nd in the Q as well
> 
> Raggedy Run's Willie Tee MH Bart Schlachter 2nd


WOW! Congratulations to BART and Willie!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

weebegoldens said:


> Another Golden *** - Congrates to Bart and Willie for the 2nd in the Q as well
> 
> Raggedy Run's Willie Tee MH Bart Schlachter 2nd


Congratulations! Raggedy Run's Willie Tee MH *** and ...

#17 Q 1st! ...Trifecta's Casual Attire,TDX,MH,WCX,***, "Rags"..and the Armstrongs  

Judy


----------



## Laura Weinmann (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations to Bart and Willie! QAA - Awesome! 

Laura


----------



## Laura Weinmann (Oct 1, 2012)

And a huge Congratulations to Sue Armstrong and Rags for 1st place - quite a RugFest at Long Island! 
Laura


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Andy, Scott, Hank, Bill, Mark and everyone involved. You guys have some awesome grounds.
Shawn


----------

